# incrediable beijing traffic! crazy and awesome.



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

Public transport is the only option. If every Chinese citizen would consume as much fuel as avarage American, this civilisation would collapse in just few hours.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't know much about Manila, but the downtown of Beijing is just like 1,000km sq. 

Chinese big cities such as Shanghai, Guangzhou , Beijing, shenzhen, Chongqing all have world class infrastructure, it is just the drivers and pedestrians need more experience and education.


northsider1983 said:


> Metro Manila has ~2 million cars. Let's look at area though:
> Metro Manila--636 km sq
> Bejing--16, 808 km sq
> 
> That's a lot less space to fit that many cars. A lot of places are like this, not just Bejing or Manila.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Incredible video for sure

Nice to see the traffic flowing constantly. With so much rush, one would expect a traffic chaos. :crazy:


----------



## fuzion2k (Mar 17, 2007)

Beijing infrastructure building just can't keep up with demand, when 1000 new cars enter the road every week.

Shanghai has world class infrastructure with heaps of Bridges, better subway system(at present), tunnels, and more roads than Beijing, thats only because Beijing has only started rapidly developing since 2000 and its going to catchup to the same level very soon, in about 10 years.


----------



## Alejandro_MEX (Aug 23, 2005)

It's not that bad. I mean, the 401 in Canada is worse. This is a video of Mexico City NOT in the rush hour, a normal SATURDAY. The videos are not to make a whole thread dedicated to them.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

fuzion2k said:


> Beijing infrastructure building just can't keep up with demand, when 1000 new cars enter the road every week.
> 
> Shanghai has world class infrastructure with heaps of Bridges, better subway system(at present), tunnels, and more roads than Beijing, thats only because Beijing has only started rapidly developing since 2000 and its going to catchup to the same level very soon, in about 10 years.


beijing easily has the largest express way and largest amount of interchanges in china. but shanghai subway is more mordern and efficent.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> beijing easily has the largest express way and largest amount of interchanges in china. but shanghai subway is more mordern and efficent.


The best subway and bus system in Chinese mainland is in Guangzhou


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

its really awesome, but i dont wish to be happen in the city i live.....


----------

